# Two sad deaths this month.



## Bigjim (Feb 26, 2008)

RIP Keith









RIP Matthew









Thank you for sharing your lives with us.


----------



## Bigjim (Feb 26, 2008)

Keith was off his food for a few days (nothing out of the ordinary) then he just curled up in the corner of his viv and died overnight. He was six years old.

Matthew had what we thought was a chest infection. Antibiotics failed to cure it. A chest xray and a drain on the fliud found on his lungs determined that his heart was failing. We put him to sleep after treatment failed to make any improvement. He was fifteen.

Gone but not forgotten.


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie (Mar 20, 2012)

So sorry for your losses.


----------



## swarm (Mar 29, 2012)

Sorry for your losses x


----------



## JoPwerks (Mar 15, 2012)

Aww, very sad. 

Lovely pictures of your beauties.


----------



## Big McCann (Sep 19, 2012)

RIP little guy, sorry to hear


----------

